
Yahoo The Failure: Myth Versus Reality - raju
http://searchengineland.com/080620-094239.php
======
tptacek
This guy doesn't understand the market. It doesn't matter if Microsoft will do
a better job managing Yahoo. It doesn't matter if Microsoft sucks compared to
Yahoo. It doesn't matter if Yahoo has "fantastic properties".

The only thing that matters is, was Microsoft's offer, on a per-share basis,
better than what Yahoo is likely to do on its own?

The answer, despite "fantastic properties", is "probably no". Yahoo is not
getting better compared to Google.

